# Introducing 2nd puppy



## Acidete (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi to all , we just need some advice on having another puppy. We have got Ralphy 5 months old Cocapoo (mum is a show cocker and dad is a miniature poodle ) he is lovely, loving nature and already house trained, we thinking of getting a 10 weeks old poo, another boy. 
Is it a good idea to have 2 boys? We thinking of having Ralphy castrated soon , but will this affect the dominant male ? Or should we wait and have them both done/just leave it ? 
Ralphy is a crate trained , so how should we act with a new puppy ? Should we put him in a crate together ? Or just one of them?

Any advice is appreciated,

Thanks in advance ,

Aliona


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi and welcome.
I'm not sure that I have any specific advice. Loads of people recommend having a different *** for your second.... but then I like girl dogs and have three and no problems what so ever... 
Your Ralphy must be super cute and very good to have persuaded you that another cockapoo would be a fantastic idea!
Personally I would not crate two young pups of different ages together. There is no way that they can get away from each other if the need arises. If you do not have room for two crates I would put the crate in the kitchen and a baby gate across the kitchen door and leave the crate open and have some vet bed around as alternative bedding. That way they have some space and can choose to sleep together or apart.
However with Ralph still being quite young you may find that he regresses slightly and pees where the pup pees - you will need to be very vigilant over toilet training.
I think Carley and Sami are only six months apart - Nanci's dogs.... I thought I was quite brave getting another when Kiki was just over a year!
Re neutering I am not sure - I would not have Ralph neutered just after bringing a new pup into the house, if he was done and recovered before maybe it would be ok... Talk to your vet.
Good luck - you might need it


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake was eight months old when we brought willow home. I wanted another boy but we took him to puppy class the month before and the trainer advised a girl. Jake was very good and seemed so laid back but the trainer said he was actually an alpha and would do better with a sister to protect.
Well after a few weeks of his nose out of joint he did indeed love right up to her. We never had an issues with them. 
The next year I got my boy. I tried my best to get a laid back puppy that was expected to be smaller than Jake full grown. Willow took right to him and mothered him to death. Jake was not happy. After several months he learned to tolerate ozzy. Sometimes he played with him but it was nothing like with willow. 
Now fast forward a year. Ozzy is coming into his own and much bigger than expected, bigger than Jake. Thank goodness ozzy is super laid back because Jake tells him off on the regular. 
I personally would hesitate in the future to get two boys even tho they are my preference by far.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My Ralph was only 7 months when I got ruby at 8 weeks, 
They have been great,
Ralph was a bit weird when we first brought her home and used to stand over her so she couldn't go anywhere.
But he was so good and used to let her "win" all their play fights. They do have their moments though..... 
I had 2 separate crates next to each other & ruby used to lean right up against the crate to be near Ralph.
Ps Ralph does try to bonk her - even though they're both neutered


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Of course ozzy tries to bonk Jake


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I got my Sid when Molly was 15 months old. I really wanted two girl,but was advised to get one of each. Having said that I've known loads of people who have had two or more girls with no problems. 
Molly and Sid have become inseparable from day one, she does how ever slip upstairs for a rest bite on the odd occasion! 
Like Tracy's two mine have also done a bit of humping.probably Molly more than sid


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

All these replies made me laugh so hard thinking back over the past 3 yrs!! I feel like I know all the poos and remember funny stories about most of them. My two are 6 months apart and Male and Female. Both are fixed, but will take turns with each other being "Fresh" Normally its funny as Carley usually humps Sami's head! He looks at me like "Really?" I have never crated both of them together and would not recommend that at all. They each need separate spaces. I crated both of mine until 6 months old at night. Now they both sleep with us in our bed. Lots of great information offered here that really helped me so much with my two, and a lot of "Learn as you go" also as they are all so much alike, but different as well. If you get another, one will present as the Alpha dog. In my case my little girl Carley is very much the Alpha boss!! Sami, thankfully is very passive like Jake (Donnas poo). If she nips a toy he just finds another one. Good luck!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Just some inspiration. Jake and Willow.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And willow and ozzy.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Some great "unseen" pictures there Donna of willow and her brothers x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh I want to snuggle with Donna's dogs


----------



## sueanddaisy (Jun 17, 2015)

I love this post because I was just about to put my own on.....daisy is 10 weeks now and we are getting new pup tomoro called diesel same age, same question really, because they are so young still should I crate them together, they are both fine in crates and both ready for their outside world walks next week, I think perfect time to introduce them to new things as they are both still babies. any thought?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi sue, so what's diesel another smoothie. Going to look forward to some pictures if and when you get some 😀


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

sueanddaisy said:


> I love this post because I was just about to put my own on.....daisy is 10 weeks now and we are getting new pup tomoro called diesel same age, same question really, because they are so young still should I crate them together, they are both fine in crates and both ready for their outside world walks next week, I think perfect time to introduce them to new things as they are both still babies. any thought?


Wow!
How big is the crate? I personally would prefer an open crate in an enclosed area if you only want one crate, if you have two crates and they opt to sleep together in one during the day if you leave them open, then maybe you'd be ok with one, but I would be wary of shutting two in together in a small space.
Remember to never leave their collars on them. ... There have been nasty incidents of pups getting their jaw caught in the collar of their pal.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

sueanddaisy said:


> I love this post because I was just about to put my own on.....daisy is 10 weeks now and we are getting new pup tomoro called diesel same age, same question really, because they are so young still should I crate them together, they are both fine in crates and both ready for their outside world walks next week, I think perfect time to introduce them to new things as they are both still babies. any thought?



Having raised two the same age, I'd crate them separately. I believe it's important that they can always have a space they can go to that is their own safe space. They will have plenty of bonding time when they are awake but being some quiet time to themselves is also helpful. My two were incredibly bitey and crazy in their play when they were tired too, so being separated also helped calm them down at that point too. Like Marzi suggested leave the crate doors open during the day and they may crawl in and sleep together in one. But from experience I know Beemer or Lexi would often use it as a break from each other. Excited for your adventure. Three times the work but quadruple the joy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow sue this is huge news!!!
We need a whole new post "when diesel meets daisy!!" 
Good luck
I'll look out for the updates...... With pictures please!!  x


----------



## sueanddaisy (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks guys, great advice, diesel first day yesterday and they are getting on really well, few little nips towards each other but that has settled now, I did separate them in the night, diesel was little unsettled at first and woke couple of times in night, but daisy slept through that, hopefully he will be better tonight. he not keen on the crate during the day, I do put daisy in little and often so she gets used to it for when I leave her, she is fine with it now but he doesn't like it. I know its gonna be hard work but so far so good. Daisy was a doddle when she first came at 8 weeks, diesel being 11 weeks now seems a little harder. but watch this space....im sure we will all be fine.


----------



## Acidete (Jul 7, 2015)

*Ralphy and Chester*

Thank you for all your comments ! Found it really helpthul, especially regards the crates as we got 2 so they don't need to share now , because breeder told us to keep them in one.... We got 2 boys in the end , they play fight but we always keep an eye on them and never leave them alone with each other . We want to have them both castratedaround the same time ! It's fun to watch them together  Ralphy is well trained as he on his best behaviour , no regressing at all, what I'm very happy about as i was really worried  

Thank you all again !

Ralphy & Chester 🐶🐶


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

ralphy and Chester look super gorgeous


----------

